# مفارقة غريبة مضحكة وحزينة



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

لعلكم تلاحظون تميز مصر في كل شئ غريب وغير موجود في بلاد العالم المتعارف عليها 
انا دائمة التصفح للجرائد المصرية الصادرة من مصر المحروسة 
شدني خبران اغرب من بعض 
الخبر الاول وفاة نجيب محفوظ عن العمر الخامس والتسعين قلت ماشي مش مشكلة عادي 
الخبر التاني كان وفاة ثلاثة من لاعبين كرة القدم في مصر مش متذكره اسمائهم لاني مابحبش الكورة تصوروا عمرهم يكون كام سنة عمر كل شاب فيهم 23 سنة 
يعني اجمعوا عمر التلاته مع بعض هيطلعوا اقل بحوالي 30 سنة عن عمر نجيب محفوظ 
الخبر مؤلم بوفاة ثلاثة شبان كهؤلاء لكن ما يضحكك ان امثال مبارك ونجيب محفوظ يعيشون طويلا وتموت الشباب 
وعجبي


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

نسيت اضيف معلومة ان معدل او نسبة الشباب في سن العشريين اللي بيتوفوا في مصر يرتفع بنسبة 3% كل عام مش عارفه تفسير للظاهرة ده بس تفتكروا ايه السبب ؟
ده غير طبعا اللي بيقتل اولاده ويموت نفسه او يدبح اخوه مثلا او اللي بيقتل امه وابوه علشان حاجات تافهه تفتكروا فيه تفسير لكل ده ؟


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*فعلا مارتينا بجد حاجه تالم *

*عندك صباح اهيه كام سنه*

*بس هقول ايه حكمت ربنا*


*انا حاسه السبب الرئيسى نفسيه الشباب *


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

مش عارفه يا ميرنا بس تفتكري الحالة النفسية توصل للدرجة ده حسب علمي لاعبي الكرة دول والاد معظمهم بيعيشوا في رفاهية يعني مافيش حاجة توصلهم لكده اكييد في حاجة غريبة


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*هوا فيهم واحد مات بازمه قلبيه محمد عبد الوهاب كان وقت التدريب ومات بازمه*

*بس معرفش الاتنين التانين *


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اه مانا برضو قريت كده بس ده حالة متكررة مش بس التلاته دول يعني ده ظاهرة اكييد انا مش هوصل لتفسيرها بس يمكن لو كل واحد قل رائي نوصل للمشكلة مش عارفه هل ده مثلا حالة مرضية او نفسية او يمكن تشوهات في الاجيال القادمة لمصر ؟


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مستنيه رائيكم الموضوع ده شاغلني بجد من يومان


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ازيك يامرتينا اولا *
*ومواضيعك جميلة اوي *
*وبالنسبة لموضوع موت الاعيب اللي عمل ضجة كانو بيقولو انة كان تعبان من حاجةمعينة وحصلة اغماء قبل كدة وكان فية اهمال *
*والتاني واحد حادثة والتالت مش فاكر *
*بس هي الصدفة ان التلاتة لاعيبة كورة *
*بس فعلا فية شباب كتير الايام دي بنتفاجأ انهم ماتو بالسكتة القلبية  *
*ماعرفش بس اعتقد ان الضغوط اصبحت علينا تقيلة اوي وومكن يكون دة من الاسباب *


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ايوة يا رامي انا عارفه ان فيه ضغوط بس في كل مكان فيه ضغوط مافيش حياة وردية في اي مكان لكن اشمعني في مصر بتظهر الحاجات ده وبعدين لاعب كورة يعني بيحافظ علي صحته يعني احتمالية اصبته بأزمات قلبية تكاد تكون مستبعده يبقي ايه السبب ؟


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*مارتينا مهما كانت الظروف محدش بيموت ناقص عمر دا قدره*


*واحد متجوز مراته لسه حامل فى اول بيبى اتوفى 25 سنه نصيبه كده*


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ميرنا انا ماقلتش حاجة علي فكرة النصيب او انه عمره كده لكن بصي كده علي كم الشباب اللي بيموت في حوادث مختلفة هتلاقيها ظاهرة عجيبة اوي وبجد تستحق ان الواحد يهتم بيها انا مش بتكلم علي حالات فردية ده اصبحت ظاهرة وده الغريب في الموضوع


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ولـــــــــــــــــــــــكم باك يا مرتينا واحشنى جداااا بجد   ..... وموضوعك حلو اوى بس كل الحوادث دى اراده ربنا واحنا لو عمالنا ايه مش هنقدر نوصل لسبب الحاجات اللى بتحصل دى.:36_3_11: :smil11: :36_3_11:


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

هاي يا جيرل حبيبتي انتي كمان وحشتيني خالص بس كونوا حكماء كالحيات 
لازم نعقل كل امور حياتنا يمكن تكون ليها اسباب ينفع تتعالج صدقيني الله لا يريد بالبشر اي شر ابدا علشان كده بقول ان اكييد في حاجات تانية بتحصل لازم نعرفها فهمتي قصدي؟


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

maarttina قال:


> هاي يا جيرل حبيبتي انتي كمان وحشتيني خالص بس كونوا حكماء كالحيات
> لازم نعقل كل امور حياتنا يمكن تكون ليها اسباب ينفع تتعالج صدقيني الله لا يريد بالبشر اي شر ابدا علشان كده بقول ان اكييد في حاجات تانية بتحصل لازم نعرفها فهمتي قصدي؟



ايوه فهمت بس السؤال هيبقي ازاى!!!!!!!

ليه الناس بتموت كتير بحوادث اليومين دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 ولا هيبقي ازاى؟؟؟؟


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

خلاص خلينا نخلي الموضوع اكثر عموما من كده لو انتي ليكي اخ شاب عايش في مصر وده مجرد افتراض بعد الشر طبعا والشاب ده حياته مستقرة وبيشتغل ومستقر في حياته وفجأة واحده يعمل حاجة مجنونة مش طبيعية زي الحاجات اللي انا ذكرتها يشرب مخدرات مثلا بلاش انه يحصلوا حاجة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

maarttina قال:


> خلاص خلينا نخلي الموضوع اكثر عموما من كده لو انتي ليكي اخ شاب عايش في مصر وده مجرد افتراض بعد الشر طبعا والشاب ده حياته مستقرة وبيشتغل ومستقر في حياته وفجأة واحده يعمل حاجة مجنونة مش طبيعية زي الحاجات اللي انا ذكرتها يشرب مخدرات مثلا بلاش انه يحصلوا حاجة



ده اسمه اختلال اجتماعى فالبلد دى  وده شيئ معروف من زمان ان مصر مختله اقتصاديا  وعقليا واجتماعيا  تفتكرى شبابها هيكونوا عقلين تجى ازاى طيب!!!!!


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

هو اللي انتي بتقوليه ده تحليل والا أكتشاف يا جيرل مش فاهمه ؟
من زمان لا من زمان مصر كان شعبها المتواضع المثقف اللي فيه نماذج الي حدا ما كويسه لكن انا في رائيي ان اختلاط الاجناس اللي حصل في الشعب المصري هو اللي عمل حالة التعقيد الاجتماعي ده اتراك علي انجليز علي المان علي فرنسيين تركيبة ماتنفعش مع بعضها من الاساس اعتقد ان هو ده سبب التشوه الاجتماعي لشعب مصر فعلا اما بالنسبة للنواحي الاقتصادية اعتقد انها موجوده في اماكن اخري في العالم واكثر ثقل لكن شبابها مابيعملش كده


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> ده اسمه اختلال اجتماعى فالبلد دى وده شيئ معروف من زمان ان مصر مختله اقتصاديا وعقليا واجتماعيا تفتكرى شبابها هيكونوا عقلين تجى ازاى طيب!!!!!


 

*اشكرك جيرل ... *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

maarttina قال:


> هو اللي انتي بتقوليه ده تحليل والا أكتشاف يا جيرل مش فاهمه ؟
> من زمان لا من زمان مصر كان شعبها المتواضع المثقف اللي فيه نماذج الي حدا ما كويسه لكن انا في رائيي ان اختلاط الاجناس اللي حصل في الشعب المصري هو اللي عمل حالة التعقيد الاجتماعي ده اتراك علي انجليز علي المان علي فرنسيين تركيبة ماتنفعش مع بعضها من الاساس اعتقد ان هو ده سبب التشوه الاجتماعي لشعب مصر فعلا اما بالنسبة للنواحي الاقتصادية اعتقد انها موجوده في اماكن اخري في العالم واكثر ثقل لكن شبابها مابيعملش كده



هو لا تحليل ولا اكتشاف بس حاجات كتير بتحصل فى البلد دى تقول انها كده مش اكتر


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *اشكرك جيرل ... *



انا مقصدش كل الشباب طبعا بس معظم الشباب المصرى  ياريت متفهمنيش غلط فى حاجه اسمها شواذ قاعده


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بصي مافيش حاجة في الدنيا ده مش ليها سبب حتي وجودنا في الحياة ليه سبب مافيش حاجة اسمها كده انا منتظره تعليقات من باقي الناس وبعدين المسلميين ليه مش بيشاركوا في القسم ده مع انها مواضيع عامة ومفتوحة للجميع ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*الحكاية مسائلة اعمار يا مارتينا 

وربنا رايد بكده

وعلي فكرة موت الشباب وانتحره ينتشر بشكل كبير في البلاد الاوربية عنه في البلاد الفقيرة زي مصر

يعني مش ينفع نستخدم حالة البلد كمقياس*


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

حالات النتحار بسبب الرفاهية يا مينا امر مختلف عن اللي بيحصل في مصر لانك لو بصيت كل يوم في صفحات الحوادث هتلاقي حوادث تكاد تكون معدومة في اوروبا وامريكا زي ان واحد يقتل ابوه وامه علشام مية جنيخ يروح يشرب بيها مخدرات وقيس علي ذلك امثلة كتيرة وكمان انا قلت انا مش بتكلم علي فكرة الاعمار انا عارفه اللي انت تقصده كويس لكن الحوادث الغريبة ده اكييد ليها سب يعني في اوروبا مش هتلاقي اب ابدا بيقتل اطفاله الاربعة وبعدين يموت نفسه في حاجات غريبة فعلا مش بس حوادث الانتحار كمان المخدرات المنتشرة بشكل يفوق الخيال بقين الشباب المصري حاجات كتييير لو انت بتتكلم عن اللي بينتحروا بسبب الرفاهية فازاي الشاب المصري اللي عاطل ويكاد يكون بياكل ويشرب يصرف كل فلوسه علي المخدرات ؟
اكييد يا مينا مافيش مقارنة بين الحالتين


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*حطي الاسلام كبند في دراستك دي

الاسلام اللي مش بيدي الامل في بكرة 

الذي تمتلئ صفحات كتبه العديدة بالدماء والقتل والكراهية والعداوة والشر

وعدم الثقة باللات الغليظ القلب الذي يامر عباده بالقتل وعدم الرحمة 

والقتال لاجله 

يمكن توصلي للي بتبحثي عنه

وموضوع مميز عاوز تفكير فعلا بس انا حاليا فصلت شحن 

ليا عودة بكرة باذن يسوع 

لكي تحياتي*


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا كلامك صح يا مينا والمرة ده متفقه معاك بس فيه مشكلة انت ماخدتش بالك منها يا مينا ان المشكلة ده عند كتير من الشباب المسيحيين كمان مش بس المسلميين لكن ده احد الاسباب طبعا انا متفقه معاك


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*لاء المرة دي اختلف معاكي يا مارتينا

انا عمري ما سمعت عن مسيحي قتل اسرته 

او حتي انتحر الا بنسب قليلة جدا جدا

وانا واثق انه هيبقي بعيد عن ربنا 

لاني السيد المسيح دايما بيعطي الامل والسلام والمحبة*


----------



## maarttina (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بس فيه شباب مسيحي بسبب اسلوب تربية غلط بيشربوا مخدرات والا انت شايف ان ده مش بيحصل؟


----------

